
Git Shouldn't Be So Hard To Learn - shawndumas
http://think-like-a-git.net/sections/about-this-site/why-this-site.html
======
Choronzon
Git has a horrendous user interface design,only mitigated by systems like
github which manage to abstract much of the inconsistent logic of the
interface from the user. Torvalds may well be an excellent coder but I wonder
how this lack of "taste" for a better word has effected the linux project
itself.

~~~
jmulho
One guy writing the internals of git: conceptual integrity. One thousand guys
writing the so-called "porcelain" of git: conceptual dyslexiphrenia. Open
source may be great for fixing bugs. It's apparently not so great for
designing interfaces.

------
captaincrowbar
I'm trying to become more comfortable with git, but I'm afraid I found this
site a waste of time. It's not the concepts that make git hard to learn - it's
memorising all those bloody commands.

------
wnevets
This video [http://2010.osdc.com.au/proposal/196/git-
ages-4-and](http://2010.osdc.com.au/proposal/196/git-ages-4-and) from
[http://think-like-a-git.net/sections/git-makes-more-sense-
wh...](http://think-like-a-git.net/sections/git-makes-more-sense-when-you-
understand-x/example-2-git-for-ages-4-and-up.html) was very helpful.

------
jessaustin
Apparently this is important: _References Make Commits Reachable_.

[EDIT] Actually this is a great resource. Very clear thinking and
explanations.

------
wat0
It's not hard...

~~~
krapp
That's subjective. Many programmers would probably have a difficult time even
understanding what git is, much less how to use it. Once you get over that
hump, sure, the basics are fine, make repo, add files, branch, push. Anything
beyond that suddenly becomes arcane magic.

